# Anonymous checkout from perforce?



## ghell (Dec 17, 2010)

I want to get some files from perforce but I feel like I'm hitting every little bump on the way.

Is it possible to just check out files anonymously with p4, similar to "svn co foobar" for example?

I've been reading http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/articles/p4-primer/article.html and http://www.perforce.com/perforce/doc.982/cmdguide/

But the furthest I've been able to get is "Access for user ... has not been enabled by 'p4 protect'." and if I use "p4 info" it tells me the client name is illegal.



Specifically, I want to get mps, a raid card driver that is not in FreeBSD 8.1.


----------



## gordon@ (Dec 18, 2010)

We don't allow anonymous access to Perforce. If you want a drop from a project in Perforce, please contact the person responsible.

The reason for disallowing anonymous Perforce access is due to the fact that Perforce records a non-trivial amount of data for each client. If we were to allow anonymous access, it would be pretty easy to run the server out of resources.


----------

